# Need some trim



## LX9 (Aug 15, 2017)

Looking for the crome plated, rubber weather strip for the left rear window on a "69 GTO convertible. Any one have any contacts for tis part? I've already tried Ames & Year One, but no luck.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The slightly longer '68-72 2 door hardtop version was originally stocked by GM. Has been at least 20 years since these were discontinued by GM, know I picked up several pair for own Pontiacs. Since even before that time in the 90's, many many of us have reverted to buying nice used chrome 1/4 glass strips then carefully installed them & inserted the reproduction sealing strips from Metro Molded Rubber products. 

It appears OPGI is offering reproductions of the '68-72 hardtop chrome sealing strips, you could thake their instructions & trim the bottoms off slightly. It's either that or search & search for as nice used convert sealing strips then send them out to have them very expensively replated.

https://www.opgi.com/chevelle/PP00192/

A disclaimer, I've bought many many quality reproduction @ wholesale over the last 25 years. Dealt with quite a few national catelogue vendors as well. Am not a fan of OPGI, many of OPGI's product descriptions are misleading & simply put, the product is ill fitting or inferior. Have also made it a long time practice of not throwing up links to products (or to any vendor) unless I have used that specific product & had great experience with it, so no tried and true endorsement of this product.


----------

